# Timex Electric Advice Needed



## Magnetchief (Jul 19, 2013)

Hi,

Recently acquired this timex electric, it's missing it's case back unfortunately.

I'm primarily an tuning fork guy but this was but a couple of bucks so I thought I might turn my hand to gettting it up and running.

A couple of questions if there are ant early timex collectors out there.

1. I'm after a case back, tried fleabay but nothing there at the moment.

2.Also need a stem, this one has a damaged gear.

3. How do you remove the movement from the case? The 4 tabs maybe? Seems stuck in there.

4. Any model details or possible date?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Is there a picture?

3) You need to remove the crystal....the movement comes out through the crystal. The four tabs hold the dial to the movement.


----------



## Magnetchief (Jul 19, 2013)

Silver Hawk said:


> Is there a picture?
> 
> 3) You need to remove the crystal....the movement comes out through the crystal. The four tabs hold the dial to the movement.


Trying to add pictures as we speak 

Time to break out my trusty crystal removal tool.

Thanks for the advice on that.


----------



## Silver Hawk (Dec 2, 2003)

Can see photos now....and it looks to be a Model 40.

http://electric-watches.co.uk/makers/timex/timex-model-40-series/


----------



## Magnetchief (Jul 19, 2013)

Excellent, much appreciated.

So about 1969. Almost as old as me 

Popped the crystal off using a lift, came off without any issues.

Now to clean up the case and crystal.

Any sources for spare parts?

From your link I now see the required case back.

Just noticed your location. Brighton, my place of birth. How is the old town? Spent my early year in New Haven.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

Model#40 Service Manual for download on

http://www.timexwatchforum.com

- - on our "Manuals and Catalogues" pages, also lists parts numbers for stems and so on.

Where are you located? post a request on the General Forum, someone may have a caseback/stem for you near you?

Mel as Owner TIMEX forum


----------



## Magnetchief (Jul 19, 2013)

Thanks for that Mel. Located in N Florida. Retired from the RN and moved here about 15 years ago.


----------



## mel (Dec 6, 2006)

FB Magnetchief, post a request on the TIMEX General Pages and someone Stateside CONUS will likwly have exactly what yo9u need, look out for JerseyMo who will certainly help if he has the parts. :yes:


----------

